# Amount of silver on silver plate?



## ZombieScrapper (Sep 8, 2016)

Hi everyone, just wanted to see if anyone has any idea of the amount of silver one could expect on a silver plated serving tray? 

Now, the plate is old and is played on copper. The markings are different as well as it says silver plate on copper and not eps copper or something along those lines. This plate is large and weighs approximately 5-7 lbs so there's at least 15.00 worth of copper anyways. 
I do plan on stripping the plating off using a method I watched on YouTube using electricity, water and salt making a sort of reverse plating process. I've done this with a spoon and an old decanter ring and it worked out well, smelly but well. 

Any ideas on possible silver yield on this plate? Pics show size but it is approximately 2 foot long X 1.5 feet in width and thick. Thanks for any input.













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jason_recliner (Sep 8, 2016)

Hi Zombie,
This may help.
http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=50&t=23893&p=252652&hilit=silver+thickness+butts+coxe#p252652


----------



## goldsilverpro (Sep 8, 2016)

It's impossible to accurately predict what's on there. When new, the silver plating can run from about $2 to $20 per square foot of surface area. For decent quality, which this appears to be, I would assume about $5/sq.ft., or about $30 for the entire tray. If it's been polished much, it will be less.


----------



## ZombieScrapper (Sep 8, 2016)

Thanks for the input, I appreciate it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

